# Cwc Watches



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is easy to replace the quartz movement from a 1980 (issued) 'fat' CWC with a mechanical one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I know......I know that it would be a nightmare to do......There are so many potential problems, I wouldnt know where to start.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The CWC case is designed for a quartz movement. You could no doubt find a slim mechanical that would fit the case but the dial and hands would not fit and crown stem position would be different.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you like the CWC case style but would prefer a mechanical movement Marathon did make such a watch in the `80`s


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

The early 1980s "fat case" CWC will accept a ETA 2836 automatic movement with no changes, if you don't mind having "QUARTZ" on the dial with an auto on the inside. The hands and dial fit with no modifications.

This type:

















As far as quartz movements, the only one that I know will fit is the original ESA movement.

These are the cases of the 1983-4 and later:

















The later types require a ETA 995 or similar sized movement. A 2892 might fit, but I doubt it.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

lysanderxiii said:


> The early 1980s "fat case" CWC will accept a ETA 2836 automatic movement with no changes, if you don't mind having "QUARTZ" on the dial with an auto on the inside. The hands and dial fit with no modifications.
> 
> This type:
> 
> ...


The pictures don't seem to appear, but thanks for the information Lysander - it gives me a lot to think about!


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll see if I can't find the pictures again.

But it's the eariest version of the quartz CWC; the ones with the block "CWC" without the oval on the dial that take the 2836-2.

All the ovaled CWC dial watches use the much thinner quartz movement.


----------

